# Moto X or Droid MaXX Verizon



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So i will be going back to verizon at the end of the month.
Which one of these would you guys choose.

I really like the features of the moto X like active display so on and so forth. Its my understanding the Maxx will come with all of those on top of wireless charging, bigger battery and screen. The issue I see with the MAXX is more bloatware installed than compared to the X.

The pros for the X is a smaller phone that more than likely feels better in hand.

So i am just curious what others would choose in my situation.


----------



## Cincybearcatfan (Jul 24, 2011)

I will be going with the Maxx for the reasons you mentioned above. The Maxx will be my 3rd smartphone. My first was the Droid Incredible and I currently have the Galaxy Nexus. Both of those phones were amazing with one complaint, battery life. All things considered, a phone can do all things but if you can't use it for fear of it dying while you are away from a power source, it's useless.

48 hours of battery life is likely not a reality for a standard days use but I am banking on more than 24 hours which will be all I will ever need.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cincybearcatfan said:


> I will be going with the Maxx for the reasons you mentioned above. The Maxx will be my 3rd smartphone. My first was the Droid Incredible and I currently have the Galaxy Nexus. Both of those phones were amazing with one complaint, battery life. All things considered, a phone can do all things but if you can't use it for fear of it dying while you are away from a power source, it's useless.
> 
> 48 hours of battery life is likely not a reality for a standard days use but I am banking on more than 24 hours which will be all I will ever need.


Yea thats my thought as well, but it doesnt seem like accessories for this phone will be as good as previous droid phone. I had a droid x and loved the moto accessories for it. I do not see any moto specific accessories for the MAXX but it appears the X will have a couple nice docks.

If they announce a Wireless desk dock and a Car dock for the Maxx i might grab it over the X


----------



## bagheadinc (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been going back and forth between these two phones too, I think I've decided on the Moto X though. Here are my current reasons...
I personally prefer the smaller form factor, for me bigger is not necessarily better
Moto X, while not quite being "pure Android" should be much closer to it than the Droid MAXX
I do not like physical nav buttons on my device, I want to be able to modify and/or remove the nav bar should I want to
Price, $100 less for a very similar device sounds good to me.
Yeah, I would like wireless charging, but to me the physical nav buttons and extra $100 ended up being the deciding factors against the MAXX. In the end, it's all about what is best for you. Good luck with whichever new phone you decide on.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

I think the MOTO X being available for all carriers will obviously sell more devices which means they'll have more accessories for it, but I'm leaning MaXX for the bigger screen and better battery.

Well the Maxx or the Note 3 or the G2... Such a tough decision 

Edit: Forgot to mention the MaXX is 32Gb and the X on verizon is just 16. Thats the decision for me. Maxx it is (or Note 3, or G2)


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I thought about the Droid Maxx for a while, same thing I went through with the RAZR Maxx HD when it was around and the hottest thing on Verizon. Though to be perfectly honest, its a good thing I did wait for the Moto X. I'm still going to get that because my hands aren't all that big, so the smaller screen size will be perfect. My Droid X fit nicely in my hand, was comfortable to use and such. My Bionic is the same way, it just feels nice to use in my hand. I've tried to hold some of the other phones like HTC devices, the GS3 and S4, the Note devices, etc... but they don't feel comfortable at all in my hands. I've heard some many good things about how the Moto X itself feels and that it has a more ergonomic design. Plus, the 4.7" screen (I believe) should be nicely for me. I just don't get the fad with 5" or bigger devices, but to each their own is what I say.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> I thought about the Droid Maxx for a while, same thing I went through with the RAZR Maxx HD when it was around and the hottest thing on Verizon. Though to be perfectly honest, its a good thing I did wait for the Moto X. I'm still going to get that because my hands aren't all that big, so the smaller screen size will be perfect. My Droid X fit nicely in my hand, was comfortable to use and such. My Bionic is the same way, it just feels nice to use in my hand. I've tried to hold some of the other phones like HTC devices, the GS3 and S4, the Note devices, etc... but they don't feel comfortable at all in my hands. I've heard some many good things about how the Moto X itself feels and that it has a more ergonomic design. Plus, the 4.7" screen (I believe) should be nicely for me. I just don't get the fad with 5" or bigger devices, but to each their own is what I say.


Yea I currently use a nexus 4. That was my grip with the RAZR line they where just to sharp and not that comfortable to hold. But battery life and such on the MAXX will be nice. I have pretty large hands but still i dont want to struggle to use the phone with 1 hand. I might just have to go check out a maxx today and see how it feels in my hand. I am sure the X will be better in that department but if the maxx isnt bad then the battery life, wireless charging will seal the deal.

As far as the OS goes. They really are not much different. the Maxx has a couple more verizon apps and the droid command center and thats about it as far as software differences


----------



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

I am still undecided about these two devices. However, being that we are on RW, I believe the Moto X will have much better developer support since it will be on all carriers and will come unlocked on some carriers. The one thing that has kept me happy with my Galaxy Nexus is the developer support. So as much as I want the bigger battery and wireless charging (could care less about the big screen), the community support will probably sway me towards the Moto X.


----------



## Chadwickity (Nov 7, 2011)

I picked up a Maxx today, so far very pleased. I had my eye on the X for months, as did everyone else in the world. But I was won over by the bigger screen of the maxx, the bigger battery, wireless charging, and lets be honest I'm a sucker for anything carbon fiber. Yes it does have some bloat ware but no one makes you use it, this thing is pretty damn close to pure google. Coming from my Gnexus on Paradigm there's literally nothing different other than the new moto features. It is fantastically smooth, and battery life seems to be on par with the claims. There's no doubt in my mind the X will be able to make it all day for most people.

I'll probably still go see the X in person when it hits stores, but I doubt I'll be making the trade. Like Xious said, the developer support for the Maxx worries me, if I trade it in that will be the reason.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Chadwickity said:


> I picked up a Maxx today, so far very pleased. I had my eye on the X for months, as did everyone else in the world. But I was won over by the bigger screen of the maxx, the bigger battery, wireless charging, and lets be honest I'm a sucker for anything carbon fiber. Yes it does have some bloat ware but no one makes you use it, this thing is pretty damn close to pure google. Coming from my Gnexus on Paradigm there's literally nothing different other than the new moto features. It is fantastically smooth, and battery life seems to be on par with the claims. There's no doubt in my mind the X will be able to make it all day for most people.
> 
> I'll probably still go see the X in person when it hits stores, but I doubt I'll be making the trade. Like Xious said, the developer support for the Maxx worries me, if I trade it in that will be the reason.


Got the Maxx yesterday too, so far, I really like it. Do you know where the Droid Maxx / Ultra sections are in the forums?


----------



## distortedloop (Nov 26, 2011)

Droid Maxx for me. Picked one up last night, stayed up **way** past my bedtime playing with it, LOL.

Two main reasons I bought it over the Droid Ultra or the Moto X pretty much echo other posts here:
5" screen, with off-screen capacitive buttons, gives that much more real estate for apps/texts/videos. It's a noticeable difference compared to the smaller 4.7" screens, but the device is still very manageable to hold (but I think the same of the Note 2 I have). Also, at over 50 years old, my eyes, while perfect vision long distance, could use a large font on stuff a foot away from my face.
32 GB storage! I've had phones with 32 internal and 64 sdcard, but I can generally live in 32 easily. 16, not so well. My typical phone storage usage is in the 24-28 GB range.
50% or more battery life. I'm the first to scold people who whine about battery life when they're not willing to buy an extra battery or plug in to a charger while at home/office/in-car, but the more onboard juice my device can have, the better!
As a geek and former ROM crack-flasher I do have some concerns going with the Droids over the Moto X. 
Like any VZW-only phone, this one's going to get a lot less developer love than a GSM phone, unless one of the big names in VZW ROM chefs gets on board. Fortunately, the phone is close enough to stock Android that I'm thinking it might be okay not rooting/ROMming it.
Neither this site nor XDA seem to have a Droid (mini/maxx/ultra) related forum yet, despite the thing already being released. The Moto X has forums everywhere. Another sign it may get little developer love.
I'm hoping the Droids are close enough partition and rom-wise that there'll be cross-over development from the Xs.
Re: "VZW bloatware", GET OVER IT. ;-) It's not that much. Five apps, a couple that some might find useful even, such as the My Verizon app to check your account and the Verizon Voicemail app. The other three, just freeze them and be done with them. It's not like they're sucking up more than a few megabytes of the phone's huge 23 GB available space.

I've got the HTC One (T-Mo), a Note 2 (ATT), S3, Gnex (VZW), and now this. I always carry a VZW phone for signal and speed reliability, plus one other for features (usually the One these day). I don't think the Moto X or the Droid series are top line devices like the One is, but they're solid, devices, with amazing battery life and some cool new features that should blaze the way for future devices to really catapult Android into new levels of user satisfaction.

As usual, YMMV!


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Picked up a Maxx after buying a ultra the battery was great but that glossy coat drive me nuts. I also purchased this with the realization that it has a double encrypted boot loader and development may be slim. Honestly I root to put AOSP on my device. This device has close enough with some bonuses that I dig... Not to mention the device is like pure butter much smoother than my S4 and Note. 
Sent from my XT1080 using RootzWiki


----------



## cmcconkey (Jan 16, 2012)

I also opted for the Maxx, well preordered it within a day of that ability opening, and I love it. I upgraded from the GNEX and it blows the GNEX away in the way of speed. I hope that there is some development on the Maxx, but the only thing that I am looking for is the ability to get rid of bloat but not destabilize the OS too much, pretty much all that I did with the GNEX really (ran CM for about the last 8-9 months I had the GNEX).


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm also looking for my next phone, however, I'm not going to make a choice until I see how the dev community reacts to the different phones after release. The last thing I want is to spend $600 or $700 on a new phone (so I can keep my unlimited data) and end up with a phone that, for instance, never gets root. Or that only has like 3 ROM's.

And for those of you that already got the Maxx to replace a GNex, have you noticed any improvement in your reception? I'm just wondering if the reception problems are with Verizon itself, or just the Samsung radios?


----------



## cmcconkey (Jan 16, 2012)

In my opinion the moto radios are much better. I have better signal just about everywhere I go. At home with my GNEX I would have 2 bars of 3G but I have 2 bars of LTE just like my wife does on her RAZR Maxx

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

MAXX FTW. There's so much more room for activities!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ashmerae (Nov 28, 2012)

Battery life is SOO worth getting the Maxx.

As far as bloatware, just disable it. And I'm sure root will come soon *crossing fingers*


----------



## ashmerae (Nov 28, 2012)

dspcap said:


> Got the Maxx yesterday too, so far, I really like it. Do you know where the Droid Maxx / Ultra sections are in the forums?


I'd like to know too!!


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Since I have to buy off contract, I'm going to pick up the Moto X Developer Edition so I can remove all the Verizon Bloat. If there was a Developer Edition for the Ultra line i might be tempted to get on of them.


----------



## distortedloop (Nov 26, 2011)

Phone reception: Best signal/quality I've had on any VZW smartphone to date (SGS3, GNex, Droid Charge, HTC Thunderbolt past ones), and of course, since it's VZW better than any of my T-Mo or AT&T phones.

Development: Double encrypted bootloader I hear, and someone quoted renowned P3Droid as saying this phone won't ever be cracked, so I'm not optimistic we'll get a bunch of custom ROMs or even root. That is a bit disheartening. Right now, except for a few limited uses (like enabling tethering) and some root-required apps like Greenify and Tasker, the phone's clean enough, and vanilla enough that I'm not missing root (YET!). For a 100% AOSP feel, just install Nova launcher.

Battery life! This is probably lighter than normal use for me or the typical rootzwiki power user, but normal-ish for the typical user.

Anyways: 1d 19h 39m on battery, no bump charge. included 54 mins of phone calls, 1 hour of media usage, 4 hours of screen time reading RSS feeds, webpages, emails etc. A bunch of text messages, and a whole lot of "Okay, Google Now" demonstrations.






At the end of the second full day, i just laid the Maxx on a Qi charging pad and this morning ready to go another 2 full days without stressing about battery life.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Ugh...if it doesn't get root I'll very likely be passing on it. I couldn't even imagine not having tethering or TiBu.


----------



## distortedloop (Nov 26, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Since I have to buy off contract, I'm going to pick up the Moto X Developer Edition so I can remove all the Verizon Bloat. If there was a Developer Edition for the Ultra line i might be tempted to get on of them.


LOL, because a half dozen apps you can freeze are serious bloat? ;-) I wish my gut had that little bloat.

Have you even picked up one of then new Droids? Even all the reviews I've seen point out there's very little VZW bloat on the Droid ultra/maxx.

To each his own, but there's just not that much VZW branded stuff on here to even be a consideration in my opinion. I froze a few apps in settings, so I don't see them any more, and my app drawer isn't pre-loaded with a bunch of apps VZW put there. with 23 GB shared app/data space, are you really that worried about a few megabytes of hidden apps?

(hope that doesn't sound too snarky, I mean no disrespect)


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I think theres about 12 apps I'd get rid off plus being able to remove VZW Backup Assistant. Combined with the fact that every carrier is getting an X I see a decent Dev Community for it. Since Dan said he will no longer try and find exploits for Moto phones I don't see the Ultra ever being customizable.

Another reason I am shying away the Ultra line is the captivate buttons and the SIM card being in the volume rocker.


Preloaded Apps: Amazon, Amazon Kindle, Amazon MP3, Amazon Appstore, Integrated Google Mobile Services (Gmail™, Google Maps with Navigation & Local, Google Hangouts, Google Drive, Play Books, Play Movies, Play Music, Play Store, Google Search, Google Calander, Google+, YouTube™)
Preloaded Verizon Apps: Back-up Assistant +, My Verizon Mobile, Verizon Tones, Voicemail, VZ Navigator, VZ Security.
Isis Wallet

And any games that come preinstalled

Also I want to remove the Verizon Boot Animation and add something else.

And what the person above said. Tethering and TiBu.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just picked it up for AT&T


----------



## distortedloop (Nov 26, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> I think theres about 12 apps I'd get rid off plus being able to remove VZW Backup Assistant. Combined with the fact that every carrier is getting an X I see a decent Dev Community for it. Since Dan said he will no longer try and find exploits for Moto phones I don't see the Ultra ever being customizable.
> 
> Another reason I am shying away the Ultra line is the captivate buttons and the SIM card being in the volume rocker.
> 
> ...


I froze everything you lined out except My Verizon (I'll use it) & Amazon MP3 (which I also use). Mine (sold here in Los Angeles) didn't have ISIS Wallet pre-installed, but I just noticed an NFL app that I will freeze.

Don't need TiBu unless you're ROMming in my opinion, Helium's good enough.

Tethering, yeah, I'm gonna miss that if this thing doesn't get root.

Boot animation? Shucks, I've never even seen it! Dude at the store booted the phone, I didn't notice it, and I'll rarely reboot. I just booted to watch it...yeah, cheesy Droid red eye. Not a big deal to me.

All that said, given that this is a root and rom focused site, I can certainly see where the very strong possibility of no root for this device would be a deal killer. Right now, for me, it's not. First phone I've ever said that about, btw!!


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

I am in a similar boat to most of the posters here. Picked up a Maxx the other day with the idea of trading (down) to an X on the 29th. I am really happy with the Maxx, except I am pretty strongly aware of the possibility of no root / no custom roms ect. I am wondering if this will effect the moto X also, given that it is not a nexus device and thus not guaranteed to have an unlockable bootloader.

I was a bit of a crackflasher for the first year on my gnex, but I think that was fueled by my being unimpressed with the performance. I feel no need to root the maxx, because it already has tethering (verizon, unblocked, i think its free if you dont have unlimited). It is plenty fast and has unbelievable battery..

The battery is so good that it has me leaning back toward the moto X, which might just be good enough.

What do you guys think about the bootloader situation of the moto x vs droid maxx?


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

I want root for Google Wallet and NFC polling while screen off and locked so I can unlock my phone from screen off with a NFC tag. Also to be able to use any NFC tag while screen off

Sent from my DROID MAXX via Tapatalk 4.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Both are good and both will be locked. Either way it's a good choice.


----------



## axemred (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm trying to make the same decision. As I understand it, the specs are basically the same, and the software features are basically the same. The Maxx just has a bigger battery, more storage, more bloatware (which can hopefully be disabled) and a bigger size. The size is my concern since most reviews have absolutely loved the size and feel of the Moto X but described the Maxx as clunky or worse. I'm going to go to the Verizon store tomorrow, hold both, test to see if I can disable bloatware on the Maxx, then make my decision.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, the best you can do is just go to a local store and hold them yourself to find which may be better.


----------



## cynikalj (Jul 1, 2013)

bagheadinc said:


> I've been going back and forth between these two phones too, I think I've decided on the Moto X though. Here are my current reasons...
> I personally prefer the smaller form factor, for me bigger is not necessarily better
> Moto X, while not quite being "pure Android" should be much closer to it than the Droid MAXX
> I do not like physical nav buttons on my device, I want to be able to modify and/or remove the nav bar should I want to
> ...


You do realize that they are almost identical software wise. There was an article like a week ago asking if the droid ultra was even necessary. The while new moto family is identical except for the maxx's battery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

And the Droid line is completely locked down. Plus the geniuses (no sarcasm intended) who normally figure out the root process, unlock the bootloaders (when possible), etc, already came out and said they'll likely stop trying to find exploits on Motorola devices.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

the verizon moto X will be locked down in exactly the same way though - so will the ATT moto X.


----------



## SDC_Bolts (Jul 11, 2011)

Just got a Maxx, love it, haven't been with Moto since original Droid. Sturdy, well built, insane battery life and great antenna. I work in 4g, live in no g area (work phone) , and actually can make voice calls around home. Software is the same as X from what I can see. No Blur, just crappy Verizon apps. Can't wait for root just to clean up apps, but OS is fine the way it is. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

SDC_Bolts said:


> Just got a Maxx, love it, haven't been with Moto since original Droid. Sturdy, well built, insane battery life and great antenna. I work in 4g, live in no g area (work phone) , and actually can make voice calls around home. Software is the same as X from what I can see. No Blur, just crappy Verizon apps. Can't wait for root just to clean up apps, but OS is fine the way it is. Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 4


Yeah, I don't know why Motorola devices never became as popular mainstream as Samsung's. IMO at least they're all around better devices.


----------



## Leescorseby (Jul 5, 2012)

*Battery - The 800lb Gorilla in the room*

Got the MAXX after owning an original Droid Incredible and Gnex both of which I loved tinkering on. It's been said before here, without battery life what good are features? I want nothing more than AOKP on this phone but I can live without it knowing that my battery isn't gonna quit 1/3 of the way into the day....and 2/3 through the day and finally at home even with the 2100maH battery. If you have found yourself frequently scorning your weak battery than you'll be happy.

*Signal*

Signal is better than the Gnex (no big surprise here). Below is a comparison I did in a store I was in before I eventually bought the phone(out of stock). At the store of purchase I had similar results.

LTE Attenuety 

MAXX -80Dbm

S4 -86Dbm

My Gnex -95Dbm

*General Performance*

Fast response throughout apps and the system so far. Don't really game much but I threw up a few 3D demo things and wasn't noticing any stuttering or low FPS.

*Display*

Build Quality is solid and even though its a 720p screen I have no compaints. Yes the pixel density isn't as high but guess what more pixels = more juice in AMOLED panels.

*Chassis/Build Quality*

What more is there to say other than it has that Motorola premium feel. Your not going to have those spongy spots you get with some Korean manufacturers *cough* *cough*. It is in line with the few latest Motorola handsets, some love it and some hate it. I really miss my on screen buttons, capacitive buttons need to disappear from modern phones. On screen buttons are more adaptable and make for a better android experience, period full stop.

*Camera*

It's ok. Coming from a Gnex it's a huge improvement but has some missing features. Where is my white balance and and exposure control, things that you can manually set to get a faster better shot. Moto really dropped the ball not allowing people in the know access to these settings. You won't be taking action shots with this camera but should you be? Get a DSLR if thats your thing.

*Features or lack thereof*

With not much action on either XDA or Rootzwiki and the fact this is a Motorola device it could be some time before you can return back to your favorite ROM or never. I like to approach this with a little optimism given the fact that Motorola does have unlocks for it's flagship models from last cycle. If you have some patience things will probably play to your favor or you could flip it on craigslist or _seller site, seller site and seller site_ for another device if you start going through withdrawals.

The Moto software tweaks are kind of cool. Google Now voice action is nothing new but the camera wrist flick and active notifications are cool (disabled by proximity while in pocket/purse for those of you wondering). The three circle widget is cool but why moto why must you lock it to your launcher. I want NOVA and this widget *disclaimer* - someone might already have the answer to this, haven't researched this at all yet.

*Conclusion*

Happy with purchase 2 days in. Expectations with battery real world performance vs marketing have been met or exceeded for me. 2 hours 36 min of screen on time @ 1d5H with still %28 to go. It really sets the standard for acceptable real world usage of battery regardless of what features or CPU benchmarks aren't present in the device.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

SDC_Bolts said:


> Just got a Maxx, love it, haven't been with Moto since original Droid. Sturdy, well built, insane battery life and great antenna. I work in 4g, live in no g area (work phone) , and actually can make voice calls around home. Software is the same as X from what I can see. No Blur, just crappy Verizon apps. Can't wait for root just to clean up apps, but OS is fine the way it is. Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 4


Not too sure about the MAXX but on the Moto X you can disable all the bloatware.

Never saw another phone that you could do that with, my wife's S4 doesn't allow you to disable all of the bloatware, just some.


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

rman18 said:


> Not too sure about the MAXX but on the Moto X you can disable all the bloatware.
> 
> Never saw another phone that you could do that with, my wife's S4 doesn't allow you to disable all of the bloatware, just some.


Disable and Remove are not the same. Yes disabling should prevent them from bogging the system down, but it won't free up the storage space.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

SparkysShocker said:


> Disable and Remove are not the same. Yes disabling should prevent them from bogging the system down, but it won't free up the storage space.


Are those lost couple of MB's really going to kill you?


----------



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

SparkysShocker said:


> Disable and Remove are not the same. Yes disabling should prevent them from bogging the system down, but it won't free up the storage space.


Yeah, I went through all the Verizon apps and they total no more than 5-6MB. That's less than .05% of the space on the device. If you're worried about that much space, I think you need to reconsider how you're using your phone.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the X better.


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

Xious said:


> Yeah, I went through all the Verizon apps and they total no more than 5-6MB. That's less than .05% of the space on the device. If you're worried about that much space, I think you need to reconsider how you're using your phone.


Oh I am not worried others are though, the only time I ran into storage issues with my GNex was when I had ALL of my TWRP backups on my phone


----------



## billjohnson (Jun 21, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Ugh...if it doesn't get root I'll very likely be passing on it. I couldn't even imagine not having tethering or TiBu.


That's my EXACT situation. I can't NOT have tethering because of my job. If that were the case I'd just go back to WP8. I didn't mind it. Waiting to see which new flagship ends up with the best Dev support but I'm not crossing my fingers.


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

billjohnson said:


> That's my EXACT situation. I can't NOT have tethering because of my job. If that were the case I'd just go back to WP8. I didn't mind it. Waiting to see which new flagship ends up with the best Dev support but I'm not crossing my fingers.


That is the issue I am running into while trying to decide amonst the new phones knowing that I am stuck on Verizon. Has anyone tried Foxfi on either the X or Maxx to confirm if it works without root? If not or if it seems unstable I may just need to look at the GS4 developer edition or wait around for a developer edition of the X. Probably doesn't matter since I will be paying full price to keep my unlimited.


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/12/how-to-root-moto-x-ultra-mini-and-maxx/

It has been rooted and the entitlement check change works for tethering.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Casen said:


> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/12/how-to-root-moto-x-ultra-mini-and-maxx/
> 
> It has been rooted and the entitlement check change works for tethering.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Would you mind checking these instructions in this link and letting me know if this is the hack you are talking about (it's a terrible site but seems like solid instructions)...

http://droidrazrroot.com/droid-razr-wifi-tether/how-to-get-free-4g-lte-wifi-tethermobile-hotspot-on-rooted-droid-razr/

...thanks.

And with this hack you just used the regular hotspot from VZW? Or do you need the infamous WiFi tether for root users?

Oh - and as far as the OP goes... ...I have the X and love it. I have been through several phones since the Gnex and the X had been my favorite by far.


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

Those instructions are correct, but it's not always line 150. The best thing is to search for "entitlement" when you get to the part where you're looking for the line number.

And yes, it uses the built in WiFi tether.

Sent from my DROID MAXX via Tapatalk 4.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Casen said:


> Those instructions are correct, but it's not always line 150. The best thing is to search for "entitlement" when you get to the part where you're looking for the line number.
> 
> And yes, it uses the built in WiFi tether.
> 
> Sent from my DROID MAXX via Tapatalk 4.


Thanks. I appreciate your help

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Give it until tonight, JCase said he'd post the 2.0 version here with RECOVERY!


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

b16 said:


> Give it until tonight, JCase said he'd post the 2.0 version here with RECOVERY!


Very nice. Looking forward to it

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

interesting...... maybe worth going to get a regular X instead of waiting for the Dev Edition.......


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Now throw the MAXX Developer Edition in.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Now throw the MAXX Developer Edition in.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


For the same price as the Moto X Dev edition.

I'm going to watch it for a little while, and if it starts getting attention (development wise) I'll likely pick one up.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Moto X for sure

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm seriously considering a dev. Edition moto x. I just don't think the trend towards larger displays is for me. I prefer a form factor I can comfortably fit into my pocket.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> I'm seriously considering a dev. Edition moto x. I just don't think the trend towards larger displays is for me. I prefer a form factor I can comfortably fit into my pocket.


I got the Moto X Dev Edition in the mail last week and so far it's the best phone I've had. Good battery life, smooth, no lag. All around it's fantastic.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Edit.


----------



## holmsc (Jan 5, 2012)

rebretz000 said:


> I got the Moto X Dev Edition in the mail last week and so far it's the best phone I've had. Good battery life, smooth, no lag. All around it's fantastic.


Do you mind sharing what type of battery life you get with the Moto X? The Moto X looks awesome but I'm also considering the Maxx mostly due to battery life, though I don't love the larger screen or hardware buttons.

I'm coming from a Verizon Galaxy Nexus, so really any phone will be better, but without a removable battery I'm hoping to find a phone that affords me up to 4 hours of screen on time over a 12-16 hour period. I know the Maxx can beat that, but I can't find too many reports about the X on Verizon.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I easily get through the day. Average 2.5 hours screen time. Some Pandora streaming and texting. Right now I'm on 13 hours. 2 hours screen time. Some music and texting. 30 minutes of calls. Still have 48%

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's what my battery life was one weekend.

Did not have to charge my phone all weekend. Close to 31 hours off charger. Almost 4 hours of screen time. Mainly on WiFi. Only about 2 hours of phone calls. Not much of a talker.﻿


----------



## ceelos218 (Oct 20, 2013)

*my droid maxx is regular use *

*







*


----------

